# Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2011)

*Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband​*
Man kann ja über das, was rund um die „Fusion“ genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF alles passiert, viel spekulieren.

*Die Unterschiede in der Philosophie....*
Im Grundsatz ist es die Auseinandersetzung zwischen den Kräften die meinen, dass nur ein möglichst streng reguliertes Angeln das Angeln überhaupt weiterhin in Deutschland ermöglichen wird.

Und es gibt diejenigen die meinen, Angeln müsse auch in Deutschland wieder – im Rahmen geltenden Bundesrechtes – möglichst freizügig möglich sein.

Der VDSF-Bund hat in den 90er Jahren zusammen mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder für alle Angler in Deutschland postuliert, was Angeln wäre. Zum Beispiel, dass man alleine zum Zwecke der menschlichen Ernährung angeln gehen dürfe.

Demgegenüber stand der DAV, für den Angeln immer mehr als reines „Fleischmachen“ war und der die Vorteile des Angelns für Gesellschaft, Natur und auch Wirtschaft betonte.

Aus den in den 90er Jahren entwickelten Maßgaben des VDSF mit der menschlichen Ernährung als alleinigem sinnvollen Grund zum Angeln kamen dann nachfolgend in den Bundesländern immer weitere Einschränkungen, Verbote und Restriktionen für die Angler. Nachtangelverbote, Setzkescherverbote, die Pflicht jeden Fisch abschlagen zu müssen, und, und, und...

Kein Wunder also, dass eine Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF von vielen Anglern kritisch gesehen wird, da diese befürchten,  dass diese rigiden und nachgewiesen heute falschen Ansichten des VDSF sich dann bundesweit durchsetzen. Auch und gerade in den Ländern, in denen der DAV bis dato in der Praxis bewiesen hatte, dass der VDSF mit seiner Panikmache unrecht hatte. 

Ob Brandenburg, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt:
Obwohl das laut VDSF gar nicht sein kann oder darf, gibt es dort freizügige, geltende Landesfischereigesetze. Die Schranken des gesetzlichen Zuganges zum Angeln wurden herabgesetzt, Wertungsangeln sind möglich, niemand wird zum abschlagen von Fischen gezwungen, die er nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann.

*Die theoretische Demokratie in den Verbänden*
Nun ist es natürlich richtig, dass ein gemeinsamer, starker Bundesverband sowohl in der Bundespolitik, welche letztlich den Rahmen für die Landesfischereigesetze vorgibt, wie auch in Europa, was wiederum dem Bund den Rahmen vorgibt, für die Angler viel Positives erreichen könnte.

Dazu wäre es dann aber notwendig, dass sich die Dachverbände vor einer Fusion oder Übernahme zuerst einmal einigen, für was sie eigentlich angelpolitisch eintreten wollen.

Immer mehr Restriktionen, Ge- und Verbote, um weiterhin überhaupt noch angeln zu dürfen – der bisherige Standpunkt des VDSF..

Ein freizügiges, liberales Angeln mit der Verantwortung des Einzelnen – der bisherige Standpunkt des DAV...

Dass diese beiden Standpunkte im Kern unvereinbar sind, dürfte jedem klar sein. 

Umso wichtiger wäre es gewesen, die in beiden Verbänden letztlich gleichen Möglichkeiten der repräsentativen Demokratie zu nutzen, um die Mitgliedsverbände, die Vereine und auch die Angler zu informieren, was eigentlich nun „Sache ist“ bei einem gemeinsamen Verband.

Wenn also die Bundesverbände meinen zusammen gehen zu müssen, hätten sie sich zuerst einmal konkret darauf einigen müssen, was sie *zusammen* angelpolitisch erreichen wollen. 

Das hätten sie dann in die Landesverbände geben müssen, damit die das an die Kreis/Regionalverbände weitergeben und die das an die Vereine.

In den Vereinen hätten dann die Angler diskutieren müssen, ob sie diese angelpolitische Vorgabe der Bundesverbände mittragen wollen darüber abstimmen, das dann den Kreis/Regionalverbänden mitteilen, die wiederum den Landesverbänden sagen müssten, wie diese dann im Bundesverband abzustimmen haben.

*Die Praxis der nicht gelebten Demokratie in den Verbänden*
Was passiert ist, weiß ja nun jeder. Statt dass man sich über eine angelpolitische Zielrichtung geeinigt hätte, wurde von den Bundesverbänden beschlossen, dass eine Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF „per se gut für die Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland“ sei.

Gerade weil jede angelpolitische Zielsetzung fehlte, war abre auch klar, dass da viele Angler befürchteten, das bisher bei ihnen mögliche freizügige Angeln durch den restriktiven Kurs der Mehrheit der bisherigen VDSF-Verbände dann auch bei ihnen Einzug halten würde.

Nun wurde statt eine gemeinsame angelpolitische Linie zu suchen in den Bundes- wie Landesverbänden um Pfründe, Macht, Kohle und persönliche Eitelkeiten gestritten. Das ganze Theater zwischen den beiden „Hauptakteuren“ Peter Mohnert (VDSF) und Günter Markstein (DAV) ist ja nun leider nur zu bekannt.

Dass Peter Mohnert in einem Brief an Günter Markstein sein Demokratieverständnis darlegte, (dass eh alles was das Präsidium vorlegt, abgenickt wird und deswegen Präsidium und Verbandsausschuss „de facto“ die höchsten Gremien seien und nicht wie in der Satzung vorgesehen die Mitgliederversammlung) und dann Günter Markstein aufforderte, ebenso wie er eben das im DAV auch durchzudrücken, ist angesichts der Geschehnisse nur noch lächerlich.

Nach Gründung der Initiative „Pro DAFV“ durch die Landesverbände Bayern (VDSF), Thüringen (VDSF) und Brandenburg (DAV) musste sowohl Peter Mohnert die vorher ohne einen Mitgliederbeschluss herbeigeführte Aussetzung der Fusionsverhandlungen wieder anfangen, wie auch alle vorherigen Beschlüsse des VDSF-Präsidiums zur Satzung fallen lassen.

Und obwohl Günter Markstein den Anglern des DAV versprochen hatte, dass eine Fusion genannte Übernahme nur ohne Zeitdruck und mit festschreiben angelpolitischer Ziele kommen würde, musste er nach dem Handeln des Brandenburger Landesverbandes, der klar mit Übertritt in den VDSF drohte, diese Versprechen brechen und mit dem VDSF wieder in Verhandlungen eintreten.

*Und gerade der Brandenburger Landesverband zeigte damit auch deutlich, was er von Demokratie hält:
Gar nichts!*
In der Satzung des Brandenburger Verbandes ist die Mitgliedschaft im DAV ja festgeschrieben.

Also hätte die Verbandsführung zuerst einmal die Regional/Kreisverbände informieren müssen, dass man plant zum VDSF überzutreten, wenn die Bundesverbände keine Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF schaffen.

Diese hätten dann die Vereine informieren müssen, diese wiederum ihre Angler.

Und dann hätte diskutiert werden müssen, ob die Angler des Brandenburger Verbandes das mehrheitlich auch so wollen und  diese Entscheidung dann den Weg zurück über Regional/Kreisverbände zum Landesverband finden müssen. 

Der erst dann hätte entscheiden dürfen, ob er sich dieser Initiative anschließt oder nicht.

*Wie es gelaufen ist, weiß jeder:*
Ohne vorherige Information der eigenen Verbandsgliederungen, Vereine und Angler – geschweige denn mit Diskussion oder Abstimmung – drückte die Brandenburger Verbandsführung das schlicht von oben nach unten durch – in bester VDSF-Manier.

*Misstrauen ohne Ende – Gewässerpools/fonds*
Ist es da ein Wunder bei solchem Verhalten und nichtdemokratischen Selbstverständnis  – sowohl von den Bundesverbänden wie auch von den Landesverbänden – dass da immer mehr Angler ein immer unguteres Gefühl bekommen?

Warum soll man Verbänden und Funktionären vertrauen, die doch nachweislich sowohl gelogen haben wie der DAV-Bund. Der ja behauptete eine Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF würde es nur ohne Zeitdruck und mit festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte geben.

Wie auch den Landesverbänden insgesamt, von denen keiner seine Angler informierte, was mit der Übernahme eigentlich erreicht werden soll, geschweige denn dass das in den Vereinen unter den Anglern diskutiert werden sollte.

In bewährter Manier sollte das einfach von oben nach unten durchgedrückt werden.

Auf Grund der unterschiedlichen angelpolitischen Ansichten und Ausrichtungen der Bundesverbände kann man ja auch feststellen, dass diese auf Grund ihrer ehemaligen Herkunft ja unterschiedliche Ansätze haben (ohne das zu werten):
Die VDSF-Verbände sahen und sehen sich immer als Vertreter der Vereine, die ja die Gewässer besitzen oder gepachtet haben. Und meinten, wenn es denen gut geht, geht’s auch den Anglern gut. 

Der DAV dagegen hatte schon immer eher den Angler im Blick und wollte ein möglichst freizügiges Angeln. In der ehemaligen DDR war das Angeln eben eine der Nischen, welche den Bürgern noch ein gewisses Maß an Freiheit gab. 

Dass in der DDR mit einer Angelkarte praktisch alle Gewässer beangelt werden konnten, führte dann nach der Wende zu den sogenannten Gewässerpools.

So konnte man zwar nicht mehr in der ganzen ehemaligen DDR angeln, da ja nun alles landesrechtlich geregelt wurde, aber wenigstens in den Regionen musste man nicht hinter jeder Flussbiegung oder nach jeder Seebucht schauen, ob man jetzt eine neue Karte brauchen würde.

*Diese Unterschiede in der Bewirtschaftungsphilosphie sind natürlich auch eigentlich unvereinbar.*
Kein Wunder bei der zahlenmäßigen Überlegenheit der ehemaligen VDSF-Verbände im geplanten neuen Verband, dass da viele Angler aus dem DAV schlimmste Befürchtungen haben, was den Bestand der Gewässerpools angeht.  

Zumal dann, wenn in den eiligst von der Initiative „Pro DAFV“ vorgelegten Entwürfen von Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag ja die "Richtlinienkompetenz" des Bundesverbandes festgeschrieben wird.

*Was per se ja richtig ist:* 
Aber eben nur dann, wenn ein Bundesverband klare angelpolitische Richtlinien vorgibt, mit denen am Ende alle Angler leben können und auch WOLLEN.

Und wenn da Punkte wie der Schutz der Gewässerpools eben festgeschrieben sind.

Nicht nur, weil man auf Grund unterschiedlicher Philosophien und Geschichte leicht auf den Gedanken kommen kann, dass die Mehrheit der ehemaligen VDSF-Verbände entsprechend ihrer Ansichten alles tun wird, um die Gewässerpools zu kippen.

*Sondern gerade auch, weil man die Angler nach dem bisherigen katastrophalen Verhalten der Verbände und Funktionäre beruhigen und positiv mitnehmen muss.*
Was unterm Strich wie oben schon ausgeführt auch auf Punkte wie Nachtangeln, Setzkescher, zurücksetzen etc. zutrifft.

*Gibt es Lösungen?*

Ja, die gibt es. 
Wenngleich das erfordert, dass die Funktionäre aller Verbände aller Seiten zuerst einmal umdenken müssen.

*Information, Demokratie und Mitnahme*
Zuerst einmal müssen sie lernen, dass eine repräsentative Demokratie zuerst einmal die vollumfängliche Information der Angler in den jeweiligen Verbänden nötig macht.

Nicht zu unrecht beklagen viele Vereine, Verbände und Funktionäre die Passivität in diesem Bereich bei den Anglern selber.

Aber da kann man gerade als Verband und Funktionär ändern durch das eigene gute Beispiel.

Indem man eben umfassend informiert und zur Diskussion und Abstimmung auffordert.
Und bei so für alle Verbände existenziell wichtigen Punkten wie bei einer Fusion der Dachverbände das am besten sogar festschreibt und fordert:
Dass jeder Verein über die von den Verbänden vorzulegenden angelpolitischen Zielrichtungen, Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag abzustimmen hat, dies dann in der Verbandsebene weiter nach oben durchzugeben hat und die Funktionäre dann im Bund entsprechend abzustimmen haben.

Und das hat beileibe nichts mit Basisdemokratie zu tun – das ist das praktische ausleben der repräsentativen Demokratie!

*Schutz der Gewässerpools*
Der zweite wichtige Punkt, um den Anglern die Besorgnis zu nehmen ist einfach das festschreiben des Schutzes und die Förderung der jetzt bestehenden Gewässerpools in der Satzung des neuen Verbandes.

Solange die Gefahr besteht- und selbst wenns nur eine theoretische wäre – dass auf Grund der vorgelegten Satzung und des Verschmelzungsvertrages eine Zerschlagung oder Aushöhlung der Gewässerpools besteht, kann und darf man nicht erwarten, dass die Angler, die diese Pools wollen, mit Begeisterung einen solchen neuen Bundesverband begrüßen würden.

Und wenn man als Verband oder Funktionär nicht vorhat, da irgend etwas negativ zu ändern, dann kann und darf es kein Problem sein, das zur Beruhigung aller Angler mit fest und zeitlich unbegrenzt in die Satzung des neuen Bundesverbandes aufzunehmen.

*Festschreiben der Bekämpfung gesetzlicher Restriktionen*
Genau das gleiche gilt auch für dich überall diskutierten angelpolitischen Punkte:
Um alle Angler mitzunehmen auf dem Weg zu einem einheitlichen Bundesverband und ihnen die Angst vor drohenden Verschlechterungen der anglerischen Bedingungen zu nehmen, muss und kann man dann doch einfach die entsprechenden Punkte in der Satzung des geplante neuen Dachverbandes festschreiben:
Der Kampf gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen wie Nachtangelverbote, Rückwurfverbote, Setzkescherverbote etc.

Da dies alles Dinge sind, die heute schon rechtlich sicher in einigen Bundesländern umgesetzt sind, kann es doch nicht sein, dass es immer noch Funktionäre und Verbände gibt, die solche Verbote befürworten – so kann man nie eine Einheit der Angler hinbekommen. 

Die Angler sind in ihren Ansichten viel zu unterschiedlich, um das ausdifferenziert alles auf einen Punkt bringen zu können.

Also muss es doch Pflicht und Aufgabe jeden Verbandes und jeden Funktionärs sein, gesetzliche Verbote und Restriktionen aufzuheben, zu bekämpfen, zu verhindern, zu erleichtern.

*Beispiel:*
Ja, es gibt Angler, die wollen nachts nicht angeln.
Ja., es gibt Vereine, die wollen nachts an ihren Gewässern nicht angeln lassen.
Aber:
Es gibt auch eine Vielzahl an Anglern, die nachts angeln wollen. 
Es gibt eine Vielzahl an Vereinen, die froh sind wenn ihre Angler nachts am Wasser sind, um Schwarzangler fernzuhalten.

*Ein Verband sollte ja nun eigentlich für beide Arten von Anglern und Vereinen da sein, statt diesen vorschreiben zu wollen, wie sie zu angeln haben.*

*Die Konsequenz daraus ist einfach:*
Der Verband MUSS für eine Abschaffung gesetzlicher Nachtangelverbote eintreten.

Damit können weiterhin die zu Hause bleiben, die nachts nicht angeln wollen. 
Jeder Verein, der das will, kann weiterhin an seinen Gewässern das Nachtangeln verbieten.
UND:
Alle Angler, die nachts angeln wollen, können das dann auch.
Alle Vereine, die nachts an ihren Gewässern ihre Angler zum Schutz vor Schwarzanglern haben wollen, die können das auch!

*Tritt jedoch ein Verband FÜR ein gesetzliches oder behördliches Nachtangelverbot ein, tritt er all den Anglern und Vereinen vors Schienbein, die nachts angeln wollen bzw. das an ihren Gewässern zulassen wollen.*

Und genau das gleiche gilt für Setzkescher, zurücksetzen, Wertungsangeln etc.:
Wer als Funktionär solche Verbote in Gesetzen oder durch Behörden festschreiben oder durchsetzen will, diskreditiert einen großen Teil seiner Angler.

*Also auf gehts*
Und hier schließt sich doch dann wieder der Kreis:
Wenn man allen Anglern durch festschreiben in der Satzung des neuen Verbandes zusichern kann, dass weder die Gewässerpools in irgendeiner Weise gefährdet sind, noch dass weitere gesetzliche Restriktionen drohen, wenn angelpolitische Punkte festgelegt werden würden, die in Europa, Bund und den Ländern gemeinschaftlich vertreten werden sollen, würde es doch bei entsprechender Information und Diskussion in den Vereinen ALLER Verbände keinen geben, der das nicht unterstützen würde.

*Was ich nicht begreifen kann und will:
Warum gehen die Verbände und Funktionäre bis heute nicht diesen einfachen Weg, um ALLE Angler mitzunehmen?*


----------



## Kobacki (23. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

Ganz ehrlich, du zum Präsi...
Sonst frage ich ja nicht, wenn ich was im Netz kopiere & anschließend veröffentlich.
Kann ich diese Ausführung meinem Verein vorlegen? Fehler habe ich schon korrigiert und es würde halt der letze Absatz wegfallen. 

Grüße 

Fabian


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

Klar kannst Du das verwenden - die Dinge hier Bereich "Politik und Verbände" dürfen alle und SOLLEN alle weiterverbreitet werden..

Und ich kann kein Verbandsamt annehmen, auch wenn mich das ehrt, dass Du das schreibst.

Aber ich kann nicht so viel lügen und mauscheln, dass ich das könnte..


----------



## da capo (24. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

Moin Thomas,

welch wahren Worte, sehr gut zusammenfassend und verständlich formuliert. 

Mein persönliches Kompliment und ich hoffe,
dass es viele aus "ihrem Dornröschenschlaf" wachrüttelt.

Auch ich werde es in unserem Vorstand weiterverbreiten.

Gruss
Helmut


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

Danke, klasse und weiter so ;-))


----------



## Tate (24. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

Thomas, sehr gut geschrieben!
Was ich aber nicht verstehe, wenn der DAV geschluckt wird und eine grössere Anzahl an Vereinen bzw. Anglern diesen Weg nicht mitgehen will, gibt es da nicht die Möglichkeit der Abspaltung vom DAV bzw. eine Neugründung eines Dachverbandes? Ich persönlich habe nämlich kein Bedürfnis mich vom VDSF "versklaven" zu lassen und die vielen Vorteile des DAV aufzugeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

Klar könnt ihr jederzeit nen neuen Dachverband gründen und aus den jetzigen austreten.

Ihr müsst halt nur mal anfangen selber zu machen, statt mit euch wie bisher alles machen zu lassen........


----------



## Bentham (24. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



Tate schrieb:


> und eine grössere Anzahl an Vereinen bzw. Anglern diesen Weg nicht mitgehen will



Das Problem ist einfach, dass es die meisten gar nicht interessiert. Damit etwas passiert, muss sich erst eine gewisse Menge Personen engagieren. In Folge springen weitere Personen auf den Zug auf und unterstützen die Aktion. Nun haben wir aber das Problem, dass die Restriktionen bzw. Angelei eine Art kollektives Gut sind. Dh.: Vom Engagement weniger profitieren alle. Es gibt deshalb wenig Anreizstrukturen sich zu engagieren. Frei nach dem Motto: "Sollen die anderen das doch machen!"


----------



## Tate (24. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

Was ich als grösseres Problem sehe ist doch das der DAV einen sogenannten Gewässerpool hat und wenn dieser dann zum VDSF, oder wie auch immer sich der neue Verein nennt,gehen ja die Gewässer auch unter dessen "Obhut". Woher bekommt man als neuer Verband entsprechende Gewässer um bei einer Abspaltung bzw. Neugründung den interessierten Anglern anzubieten? Pachtverträge sind in der Regel langfristig und sicherlich auch kostspielig,wobei Problem zwei auftritt, die Mitgliedsbeiträge. Wieviele der interessierten Angler würden erhöhte Beiträge in Kauf nehmen? Diese würden vermutlich stark steigen um die Gewässer zu erwerben/pachten und neuen Strukturen des Verbandes zu bilden etc.
Was mich aber auch wundert, viele schimpfen auf den VDSF aber wieso wechseln nicht Vereine zum DAV und stärken diesen? Haben diese Vereine nicht die Möglichkeit zum Autstritt oder was hindert sie daran? Diese Frage geht speziell an die unzufriedenen VDSF-ler.


----------



## Hanns Peter (24. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



Tate schrieb:


> Was mich aber auch wundert, viele schimpfen auf den VDSF aber wieso wechseln nicht Vereine zum DAV und stärken diesen? Haben diese Vereine nicht die Möglichkeit zum Autstritt oder was hindert sie daran? Diese Frage geht speziell an die unzufriedenen VDSF-ler.


Schau Dir mal die Satzungen der VDSF-LV an. Ein Austritt ist nur mit einem großen Vorlauf möglich - Kündigungseingang zum Ende eines Jahres mit Wirkung zum 31.12. des Folgejahres. Für solche Dinge ist es inzwischen viel zu spät.
Ergo: Jetzt aufstehen und offen (offensiv) gegen die fehlenden Informationen aufbegehren und Mitbestimmung (über außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlungen) einfordern.


----------



## Treverer (24. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

Danke für den informativen Beitrag!


----------



## Kxxxxx (25. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal die Satzungen der VDSF-LV an. Ein Austritt ist nur mit einem großen Vorlauf möglich - Kündigungseingang zum Ende eines Jahres mit Wirkung zum 31.12. des Folgejahres. Für solche Dinge ist es inzwischen viel zu spät.
> Ergo: Jetzt aufstehen und offen (offensiv) gegen die fehlenden Informationen aufbegehren und Mitbestimmung (über außerordentliche Mitgliederversammlungen) einfordern.


 Na ja, Die Kündigungsfristen in den Landesverbänden des DAV sind auch nicht besser. Wir sind nämlich den umgekehrten Weg gagangen und in einen Landesverband des VdSF eingetreten. Wir sind jetzt also wieder bei den Guten.


----------



## Tate (25. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

Die Misere der Fehlpolitik ist doch gewiss nicht erst seit kurzem im VDSF, so dass unzufriedene Vereine doch schon viel eher die Möglichkeit zum Verbandswechsel gehabt haben oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

Bitte bleibt  beim Thema: 
Hier 
gehts umd dne einfachen Wég zu einer richtigen Fusion statt einer Übenahme, nicht um Austritt aus Verbänden, dazu bitte eigenes Thema aufmachen,.
Danke.


----------



## Frankia (25. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



Bentham schrieb:


> Das Problem ist einfach, dass es die meisten gar nicht interessiert."


 
...und der Grund dafür kann sein, dass das Thema auch in keinster Weise interessant ist.


----------



## Kxxxxx (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

Einige, die den DAV hoffieren und den VDSF niederreden, sollten einmal darüber nachdenken, was wirklich wichtig ist.
Setzkäscherverbot: Dieses Verbot  ging von einigen Amtsgerichten aus. Kann man schwerlich dem VDSF unterjubeln. Ok, der VDSF hätte mehr dagegen wettern können. Aber wofür? Ich angle seit geschätzten 30 Jahren ohne Setzkescher. Hat mir nie Probleme bereitet. Ich nehme eh immer eine Kühlbox mit, um Getränke zu kühlen.
Wettfischen: War sinnlos, ist sinnlos und wird immer sinnlos bleiben. Ich habe nie verstanden, aus welchem Grund man Tonnen von Weißfisch aus dem Wasser zieht, um sie hinterher wieder ins Wasser zu schmeißen. – Nur damit ich nicht falsch verstanden werden: Ich habe grundsätzlich nichts gegen C & R einzuwenden.  Aber Weißfische in Massen aus dem Wasser zu ziehen, um einen Pokal zu bekommen ist abartig.
Nachtangelverbot: Was kann bitte der VDSF für ein Gesetz, welches das Nachtangeln verbietet. Ich habe im Internet nicht einen Artikel gefunden, aus dem hervorgeht, dass der VDSF dieses Gesetz unterstützt. In einem Artikel wird ohne Quellenangabe behauptet, der Fischereiverband BW hätte dies unterstützt. Der Fischereiverband BW ist aber kein Verband des VDSF. Lediglich der Badische Sportverband, der Regionalverband des VDSF ist, verfügt über eine Mitgliedschaft im Fischereiverband BW. Nun gut: viele Landesverbände des DAV sind Mitglied im NABU und der erklärte den Kormoran zum Vogel des Jahres …
Was ich aber sehe ist, dass die deutschen Angler über eine sehr schlechte Lobby in den Parlamenten verfügt. Während der VDSF aufgrund seines Status als anerkannter Naturschutzverband verfügt, geht der politische Einfluss des DAV gegen Null. Die seit Jahren bestehende Uneinigkeit zwischen den Verbänden ist zudem jedem politischen Einfluss zuwider. 
Und noch ein Letztes: Man kann natürlich über Wettangelverbot und Setzkäscherverbot aufregen, aber deutlich wichtiger ist die qualitative Verbesserung unser Gewässer. Hier tut der VDSF seit Jahrzehnten mehr. Man sollte mal mit dem kleinkarierten denken aufhören.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

Sorry, wenn ich so hart bin, aber genau an Leuten, die so denken wie Du, die nicht in der Lage sind über den eigenen Tellerrand zu schauenm, scheitert auch bei Anglern ein vernünftiger Verband.

Das Setzkescherverbot wurde nicht von Gerichten eingeführt, sondern von Gesetzgebern, die der VDSF darin unterstützt hat. Weil sie Angst hatten das Angeln könnte ganz verboten werden - was kompletter Unfug ist, wie man an entsprechenden Gesetzgebungen sieht (z. B. Bayern hat kein Problem damit, Setzkescher zu erlauben).

Nur weil Du meinst, weder einen Setzkescher zu brauchen, noch Wertungsangeln machen zu wollen sollen das alle andern also auch nicht dürfen??

Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus:
Angler sind so unterschiedlich, dass man als Verband dafür sorgen muss, dass möglichst viele gesetzliche Beschränkungen abgeschafft werden, um der Vielzahl unterschiedlicher Interessen auch nur annähend gerecht zu werden.

Du musst weder einen Setzkescher verwenden noch Wertungsangeln betreiben - wer berechtigt aber Dich oder Verbände, das anderen Anglern verbieten lassen zu wollen?

Vor allem dann, wenn es in Deutschland Länder gibt, in denen das gesetzlich ja möglich ist - warum nicht diese liberaleren Gesetze als Grundlage für gegen Restriktionen gerichtete Verbandsarbeit nehmen?

Und hier das nachfolgend das Schreiben des Verbandes inm B-W an den Ministerpräsidenten, als die Regierung in B-W das Nachtangelverbot abschaffen wollte.

Gewehrt hat sich der VDSF-Landesverband in B-W - Angler sind ja viel zu gefährlich, um die nachts raus zu lassen (Damit Du mal ne Quelle hast):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=332862&postcount=1



> Maßnahmenkatalog zum Bürokratieabbau
> 
> siehe auch Schreiben vom 12.11.03 an den Ministerpräsidenten
> 
> ...



Und damit schliesst sich wiede rder kreis zum Thema:
Solange VErbände so über ihre eigene Klientel denken wie hier dargestellt, wird eine vernünftige Fusion natürlich nie möglich sein.

Dazu braucht es Übereinstimmung in dem, was man erreichen will.

Und solange es Verbände wie in B-W gibt, die Angler für so gefährlich halten, dass man die möglichst streng rregulieren muss, solange ist es ein ZWINGENDES MUSS; dass eben wie beschrieben der Kampf gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen in de rSatzung eines neuen Bundesverbandes stehen müsse, so dass nur Landesverbände mitmachen könne, sollen und dürfen, die sich dem auch verschreiben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Einige, die den DAV hoffieren und den VDSF niederreden, sollten einmal darüber nachdenken, was wirklich wichtig ist.
> Setzkäscherverbot: Dieses Verbot  ging von einigen Amtsgerichten aus. Kann man schwerlich dem VDSF unterjubeln. Ok, der VDSF hätte mehr dagegen wettern können. Aber wofür? Ich angle seit geschätzten 30 Jahren ohne Setzkescher. Hat mir nie Probleme bereitet. Ich nehme eh immer eine Kühlbox mit, um Getränke zu kühlen.
> Wettfischen: War sinnlos, ist sinnlos und wird immer sinnlos bleiben. Ich habe nie verstanden, aus welchem Grund man Tonnen von Weißfisch aus dem Wasser zieht, um sie hinterher wieder ins Wasser zu schmeißen. – Nur damit ich nicht falsch verstanden werden: Ich habe grundsätzlich nichts gegen C & R einzuwenden.  Aber Weißfische in Massen aus dem Wasser zu ziehen, um einen Pokal zu bekommen ist abartig.
> Nachtangelverbot: Was kann bitte der VDSF für ein Gesetz, welches das Nachtangeln verbietet. Ich habe im Internet nicht einen Artikel gefunden, aus dem hervorgeht, dass der VDSF dieses Gesetz unterstützt. In einem Artikel wird ohne Quellenangabe behauptet, der Fischereiverband BW hätte dies unterstützt. Der Fischereiverband BW ist aber kein Verband des VDSF. Lediglich der Badische Sportverband, der Regionalverband des VDSF ist, verfügt über eine Mitgliedschaft im Fischereiverband BW. Nun gut: viele Landesverbände des DAV sind Mitglied im NABU und der erklärte den Kormoran zum Vogel des Jahres …
> ...



Wie kannst Du entscheiden was wirklich wichtig ist ?
Bist Du Gott?
Ist Deine Einstellung die allein seligmachende?

Doch davon ab, wieso machst Du Dir nicht die Mühe und recherchierst Deine Aussagen, bevor Du sie veröffentlichst?

Gegenteilige Meinungen sind willkommen, sollten aber Substanz haben und nicht auf unwahr Behauptungen gestützt sein.

Ich war von 1980 an im VDSF organisiert und aktiv, Ich habe hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3446994&postcount=459

mal einige wesentliche Punkte zum Wirken des VDSF aufgeführt, die genau das Gegenteil von dem beweisen, was Du behauptest. 

Mangelndes Wissen kann man auch nicht mit Fettschrift übertünchen, also mach Dich mal schlau und plapper nicht einfach nach, was Dir VDSF Schergen indoktrinieren.


----------



## angler1996 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

Mir ist auch neu, dass der DAV Mitglied im Nabu ist?
Quelle?
Gruß A.


----------



## Kxxxxx (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich so hart bin, aber genau an Leuten, die so denken wie Du, die nicht in der Lage sind über den eigenen Tellerrand zu schauenm, scheitert auch bei Anglern ein vernünftiger Verband.


Du brauchst dich nicht zu entschuldigen, denn was du sagst, ist nicht hart, sondern einfach nur Unfug. Ich schaue sehr wohl über den Tellerrand. Ich bin lediglich anderer Meinung als du. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass irgendwer im VDSF ernsthaft glaubt, die Angelei würde abgeschafft. 

Der Hauptgrund dafür, dass es in Deutschland zwei Angelverbände gibt, sind die Eitelkeiten einiger Funktionäre. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Setzkescherverbot wurde nicht von Gerichten eingeführt, sondern von Gesetzgebern, die der VDSF darin unterstützt hat. Weil sie Angst hatten das Angeln könnte ganz verboten werden - was kompletter Unfug ist, wie man an entsprechenden Gesetzgebungen sieht (z. B. Bayern hat kein Problem damit, Setzkescher zu erlauben).



Schön bei der Reihenfolge bleiben. Das Tierschutzgesetz stammt von 1972. In diesem lautet § 17 wie folgt:

Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer
1. ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet oder
2. einem Wirbeltier
a) aus Rohheit erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden oder
b) länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden
zufügt.

Für diese Norm im Gesetz kann der VDSF schon mal nichts. 1990 kam es zu der Verurteilung eines Anglers. Dieser wurde zu einer Geldstrafe verdonnert, weil er im Hafenbecken Rotaugen im Setzkescher hälterte. Das Urteil des AG Düsseldorf wurde vom OLG Düsseldorf bestätigt. Für diese Urteile wird man den VDSF wohl kaum verantwortlich machen. Das Urteil wurde dann zum Anlass genommen in einigen Bundesländern Setzkescherverbote einzuführen. Diese wurden aber von den Landesparlamenten verabschiedet und nicht vom VDSF. Ich sehe also auch insoweit nicht, wo sich der VDSF etwas zu Schulden kommen lies. Ganz im Gegenteil: Durch das Gutachten von Prof. Kurt Schreckenbach, der ganz neben bei Referent für Naturschutz beim VDSF ist, wurde das Gutachten, welches seinerzeit zu Verurteilung führte, deutlich relativiert. Und siehe da, im Jahre 2000 sprach das AG Rinteln einen Angler frei. – Ist schon ganz schön böse, dieser VDSF, führte doch glatt das Gutachten seines Referenten für Naturschutz zum Freispruch des Anglers. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur weil Du meinst, [… kein …] Wertungsangeln machen zu wollen sollen das alle andern also auch nicht dürfen??



Unfug! Ich bin gegen Wettangeln, weil eine lebende Kreatur nicht zum Gegenstand eines sportlichen Wettbewerbs gemacht werden darf; jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn dem Tier dies aufgezwungen wird (gegen Reiten und Hundesport habe ich grundsätzlich nichts). Für den Fisch geht es an der Angel um Leben und Tod. Da macht man kein Sport draus. Dass ich grundsätzlich nichts gegen C & R habe, weil man möglicherweise, für den gefangenen Fisch keine Verwertung hat, ist dabei etwas anderes. Dafür gibt es dann aber auch keine Preise. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus:
> Angler sind so unterschiedlich, dass man als Verband dafür sorgen muss, dass möglichst viele gesetzliche Beschränkungen abgeschafft werden, um der Vielzahl unterschiedlicher Interessen auch nur annähend gerecht zu werden.



Dies ist eine sehr einseitige Sichtweise, die von mangelndem Horizont zeugt. Es kommt nicht darauf an besonders viele gesetzliche Beschränkungen abzuschaffen. Es geht hier nämlich nicht um Quantität. Es geht darum, die gesetzlichen Beschränkungen abzuschaffen, die nicht sinnvoll sind. Bei diesen Überlegungen kommt es dann auch nicht alleine auf die Interessen der Angler an. Es kommt auch auf die Interessen der Allgemeinheit, des Naturschutzes und der Tiere an. Diese Interessen müssen zu einem vernünftigen Ausgleich gebracht werden. Parolen, von einer Qualität, dass man sie eher an den Toilettentüren pubertierender Primaner findet, helfen hier nicht weiter.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du musst weder einen Setzkescher verwenden noch Wertungsangeln betreiben - wer berechtigt aber Dich oder Verbände, das anderen Anglern verbieten lassen zu wollen?


Niemand. Ich verbiete es aber auch keinem. Das könnte ich auch nur, wenn ich König von Deutschland wäre. Zum einen ist aber Rio Reiser tot und zum andern liegt ein solches Verbot in den Händen der Gesetzgeber.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vor allem dann, wenn es in Deutschland Länder gibt, in denen das gesetzlich ja möglich ist - warum nicht diese liberaleren Gesetze als Grundlage für gegen Restriktionen gerichtete Verbandsarbeit nehmen?


 Tut man doch. 

Und hier das nachfolgend das Schreiben des Verbandes inm B-W an den Ministerpräsidenten, als die Regierung in B-W das Nachtangelverbot abschaffen wollte.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gewehrt hat sich der VDSF-Landesverband in B-W - Angler sind ja viel zu gefährlich, um die nachts raus zu lassen (Damit Du mal ne Quelle hast):
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=332862&postcount=1



Und was hat jetzt der Landesfischereiverband BW mit dem VDSF zu tun? – Siehe meinen Hinweis aus meinem vorhergehenden Beitrag. Der VDSF ist kein Mitglied des Landesfischereiverbandes BW, noch umgekehrt. Regionale Verbände des VDSF sind Mitglied im Landesfischereiverband BW und parallel im VDSF. Dies ist aber nichts anderes als die Mitgliedschaft Regionaler DAV – Verbände im NABU. Auch diese sind Mitglied im NABU und parallel im DAV. Politische Äußerungen des Landesfischereiverbandes BW sind keine politischen Äußerungen des VDSF, genauso wenig, wie politische Äußerungen des NABU eine Äußerung des DAV darstellen. Auch hier lohnt es sich, genauer hinzuschauen, anstelle undifferenzierte Parolen auszugeben.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und damit schliesst sich wiede rder kreis zum Thema:
> Solange VErbände so über ihre eigene Klientel denken wie hier dargestellt, wird eine vernünftige Fusion natürlich nie möglich sein.



Schließt er sich nicht (s.o.). Weil ja eben der Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg e. V. nichts mit dem VDSF zu tun hat.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu braucht es Übereinstimmung in dem, was man erreichen will.


 Das erste vernünftige Wort deines Beitrags.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und solange es Verbände wie in B-W gibt, die Angler für so gefährlich halten, dass man die möglichst streng regulieren muss, solange ist es ein ZWINGENDES MUSS; dass eben wie beschrieben der Kampf gegen gesetzliche Restriktionen in der Satzung eines neuen Bundesverbandes stehen müsse, so dass nur Landesverbände mitmachen könne, sollen und dürfen, die sich dem auch verschreiben.



Es ermüdet (s.o.). Vielleicht schaust du dir die Rechtsverhältnisse der Verschiedenen Verbände doch lieber noch einmal an. Dieser Link zeigt, welche regionalen Verbände dem VDSF angeschlossen sind. 

http://www.vdsf.de/verband/adressen.html

In der Liste wirst du den Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg e. V. vergeblich suchen. Zudem teilt der Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg e. V. auf seiner HP ausdrücklich mit, dass er nicht Mitglied im VDSF ist. 

Aber vielleicht solltest du dich einfach noch einmal näher mit der Sache befassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

VDSF-Landesverbände:
Badischer Sportfischer-Verband e.V. 
Präsident: Berthold Arnold 
GeSt. Anton Markmann 
Feldstr. 130, 68259 Mannheim 
Tel.: 0621/7179430, Fax.: 0621/7179432 
Internet: http://www.bsfv.de 
E-Mail : bsfv_@web.de 

Verband für Fischerei und Gewässerschutz in Baden-Württemberg e.V. 
Präsident: Wolfgang Reuther 
GeSt. Goethestr. 9, 70174 Stuttgart 
Tel.:0711/997 98 98 -0 Fax: 0711/997 98 98 -9 
Internet: http://www.vfg-bw.org 
E-Mail : info@vfg-bw.org 

LFV Südwürttemberg - Hohenzollern e.V. 
Präsident: Thomas Wahl 
Gst. Hauptstr. 32, 72488 Sigmaringen/ Laiz 
Tel.: 07571/52526, Fax.: 07571/50497 
Internet: http://www.lfv-swhz.de 
E-Mail : info@lfv-swhz.de 

LFV Baden e.V. 
Präsident: Georg Riegger 
GeSt. Bernhardstr. 8, 79098 Freiburg 
Tel.: 0761/ 23224, Fax.: 0761/ 37527 
Internet: http://www.lfvbaden.de 
E-Mail : lfvbaden@aol.com


----------



## Kxxxxx (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Mir ist auch neu, dass der DAV Mitglied im Nabu ist?
> Quelle?
> Gruß A.


Bitte genauer lesen. Ich habe geschrieben, dass einzelne Landesverbände des DAV im Nabu sind. Quelle:

http://www.agsb-nrw.de/

Direkt auf der Startseite seht ihr das Logo vom NABU. Wenn ihr euch durch die Seiten Arbeitet, werdet ihr dann auch darauf stoßen, dass der AGSB Mitglied im NABU ist. Der AGSB ist der DAV-Landesverband in NRW.

_Nur am Rande der AGSB hat auf der Startseite seiner HP noch immer das Foto eines unserer Vereinsteiche obwohl wir schon lange nicht mehr Mitglied sind. Vermutlich gehen dem AGSB aber die Fotos von Gewässern seiner Mitgliedsvereine aus. Aus welchem Grunde sonst sollten sie noch immer das Foto unseres Teiches verwenden._


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

*www.lfvbw.de/


Als Dachverband der Fischereiverbände in Baden-Württemberg und anerkannter Verband gemäß § 67 des Naturschutzgesetzes.*


VDFS-Vebrände, die da organisert sind und für die der Landesverband spricht:
Badischer Sportfischer-Verband e.V. 
Präsident: Berthold Arnold 
GeSt. Anton Markmann 
Feldstr. 130, 68259 Mannheim 
Tel.: 0621/7179430, Fax.: 0621/7179432 
Internet: http://www.bsfv.de 
E-Mail : bsfv_@web.de 

Verband für Fischerei und Gewässerschutz in Baden-Württemberg e.V. 
Präsident: Wolfgang Reuther 
GeSt. Goethestr. 9, 70174 Stuttgart 
Tel.:0711/997 98 98 -0 Fax: 0711/997 98 98 -9 
Internet: http://www.vfg-bw.org 
E-Mail : info@vfg-bw.org 

LFV Südwürttemberg - Hohenzollern e.V. 
Präsident: Thomas Wahl 
Gst. Hauptstr. 32, 72488 Sigmaringen/ Laiz 
Tel.: 07571/52526, Fax.: 07571/50497 
Internet: http://www.lfv-swhz.de 
E-Mail : info@lfv-swhz.de 

LFV Baden e.V. 
Präsident: Georg Riegger 
GeSt. Bernhardstr. 8, 79098 Freiburg 
Tel.: 0761/ 23224, Fax.: 0761/ 37527 
Internet: http://www.lfvbaden.de 
E-Mail : lfvbaden@aol.com


----------



## Kxxxxx (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> VDSF-Landesverbände:
> Badischer Sportfischer-Verband e.V.
> Präsident: Berthold Arnold
> GeSt. Anton Markmann
> ...


Und wo findest du jetzt den Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg e. V. in der Liste. Ich finde ihn dort nicht!


----------



## Kxxxxx (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

Wenn du auf die Seite des Landesfischereiverbandes BW e.V. gehst wirst du dort verschiedenen regionale Verbände sehen, die ihrerseits auch Mitglied im VDSF sind. Dies ist aber nichts anderes, wie der AGSB, der Mitglied im DAV ist und ganz nebenbei auch Mitglied im NABU. 

Mir ist schon klar, dass diese ganzen Namen verschiedener Verbände nicht ganz einfach sind. Letztlich ist aber jeder dieser Verbände eigenständig. Es gibt also kein Weisungsrecht vom Landesfischereiverband BW an z.B. Badischer Sportfischer-Verband e.V. Genauso wenig gibt es ein Weisungsrecht des NABU an den AGSB.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

Das ist der Dachverband der VDSF-Verbände in B-W - das ist schlichte Haarspalterei.


Man kann sichs halt schönreden wollen.............

Fakt ist, dass der Setzkeschergebrauch sowenig wie tierschutzgerechtes Wertungsaqngeln gegen das TSG verstösst, siehe entsprechende Landesgesetze, die das erlauben.

Fakt ist, dass der DAV auch den Fang der zur mernschlichen Ernährung als sinnvollen Grund zum Angeln ansieht, im Gegensatz zum VDSF aber eben nicht als alleinigen Grund.

Aus dieser Ansicht ders VDSF resultiert ja das Verbot von Wertungsangeln genauso wie dass viele VDSF-Verbände selber den Setzkescher verbieten oder für ein Verbot kämpfen.

Dass das alles komplett unnötig ist, zeigen die ganzen aktuellen Urteile sowohl zum Gebrauch von Setzkeschern (muss tierschutzgerecht, knotenlos, groß genug sein, dann kein Problem) ebenso wie zum zurücksetzen von Fiscchen (noch nie wurde ein Angler deswegen verurteilt, nur dann wenn unervältnismäßig lange mit dem Fisch hantiert wurde.)

Ich kann nun als "Angler"verband hergehen und der Tierschutzargumentation, der weder Gerichte noch Rechtswissenschaftler folgen, anhängen, oder eben Lobbyarbeit dafür leisten, dass solcher Unfug aus den jeweiligen Landesgesetzen rauskommt .

Da es Landesfischereigesetze gibt, wo solcher Unfug nicht drinsteht, MUSS es schlicht Aufgabe jedes Verbandes und Funktionäres sein, über seinen Tellerrand zu schauen und auch in seinem Land darauf hinzuarbeiten, dass die Gesetze entsprehend geändert werden. .

UInd wir wollen schlicht nichts anderes, um zum Thema zurückzukehren, als dass das eben in der Satzung eines neuen Bundesverbandes festgeschrieben wird - Es muss ja kein Landesverband eintreten, der weiter noch schärfere Restriktionen für die Angler ereichen will...

Aber einen Bundesverband als Repräsentant der Angler in ganz Deutschland zu akzeptieren, der sich nicht klare Lobbyarbeit FÜR Angler und daher auch GEGEN gesetzliche Restriktionen festschreibt, ein solcher Bundesverband freut vielleicht die Verbohrten bei BUND, NABU oder PETA, sicher aber keinen Angler.........

Und Fakt ist ebenso, dass man leicht - wenn man  das als Funbktionär und Verband wollte, entsprechende Punkte in die Satzung des neuen Verbandes aufnehmen könnte - man wills wohl nicht, weil man lieber mit Tierschützern ins Bett geht als etwas für Angler zu tun..




PS:
In einem hast Du allerdings recht, ich weiss von 2 Landesverbändspräsidenten aus B-W, die mir im persönlichen Gespräch gesagt haben, dass sie eh nicht wissen, was im VDSF sollen - kostet nur Geld und bringt nix - typisch schwäbische Sichtweise halt ;-))) 


Dennoch sind sie noch drin und verteten die VDSF-Sichtweise immer noch - obwohl beide früher mal begeisterte Wettfischer waren ;-))


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



KoljaK schrieb:


> Für diese Norm im Gesetz kann der VDSF schon mal nichts. 1990 kam es zu der Verurteilung eines Anglers. Dieser wurde zu einer Geldstrafe verdonnert, weil er im Hafenbecken Rotaugen im Setzkescher hälterte.



Und, weißt Du auch, wer den Angler angezeigt hat?
Wer diesen Umstand auf LV-Sitzungen für seien Tierechtpropaganda benutzt hat?
Und wer sich geweigert hat, diesem Angler juristische Unterstützung zukommen zu lassen?

Merke, die Gnade der späten Geburt verhindert nicht, sich seriös und umfassend zu informieren. 
Es ist nicht so, dass alles, was vor Beginn Deiner persönlichen Wahrnehmung passiert ist, nie stattgefunden hat.


----------



## Luku (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

man kann auch alles schwarz malen.  

mir ist nicht bekannt das man als vdsf mitglied gleichzeitig ne rechtschutzversicherung abgeschlossen hat.

es gibt nun mal bundesgesetze und landesgesetze.
wenn der herr gegen ein landesgesetz verstossen hat....sein problem.

zu den setzkeschern.

es gibt kein einheitliches vdsf verbot zu setzkeschern.

dann möchte ich mal was zur damalien praxis von setzkeschern sagen.

üblich war damals immer..voll, voller am vollsten. hatte absolut nichts mit tierschutzgerechter haltung oder sonstiges zu tun. es grenzte teilweise wahrlich an tierquälerei...so voll waren die setzkescher.

gut das dem einhalt geboten wurde.


----------



## gründler (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

Koljak

Erst kam der Gefakte Monitor TV bericht über Wettangeln,organisiert und ins Leben gerufen vom VDSF und Tierschützern,und danach kamen erst die anderen fälle.

Immer schön bei der Wahrheit bleiben 


lg


----------



## Luku (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



gründler schrieb:


> Koljak
> 
> Erst kam der Gefakte Monitor TV bericht über Wettangeln,organisiert und ins Leben gerufen vom VDSF und Tierschützern,und danach kamen erst die anderen fälle.
> 
> ...



gillt für beide seiten.


----------



## gründler (26. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



Luku schrieb:


> zu den setzkeschern.
> 
> es gibt kein einheitliches vdsf verbot zu setzkeschern.
> 
> ...


 

Lag wohl daran das es keine über 2,50m zu kaufen gab, inne guten alten 80er,und der 2m Setzi überall normal wahr.Heute sind es 3,50m und mehr,ich zb. nehme 5m x 0,50cm.

Logisch das da 1-2m x 0.40cm schnell voll sind,damals gab es ja noch Fisch in De.da waren in 3 Std.bis zu 100kg drin,aber es gab keine so tollen Setzis wie es sie heute gibt.

Ps: Ich finde auch volle Reusen gehören verboten,doch niemand juckt es und viele kaufen diesen fisch auch noch,schlimm echt schlimm diese Tierqual in Reusen.

|wavey:


----------



## funfish100 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

Ich nehme in November an der Verbandsausschusssizung unseres Regionalverbandes teil und werde in erfolgter Abstimmung mit unseren Vereinsmitgliedern mich dagegen ( Fusion ) aussprechen. Wir lehnen eine Fusion ganz ab, da ab 2017 jede Satzungsänderung möglich ist.
Ich habe heute die Problematik am Wasser bei Gesprächen wieder erlebt und erkannt.
Die Leute wissen nicht Bescheid!!
Die Basis muss informiert werden!!
Hier gilt es schnell geeignete Formen zu finden. In meiner OG haben 50 Prozent kein Internet. Die Verbände braucht man nicht anschreiben, die sind macht und fusionssüchtig! Die filtern alle Informationen.
Das Streben nach Macht macht blind und taub.

Fusion we cant now!

Fusion=Übernahme der Inhalte des VDSF=
Köderfischangeln entfällt
alle ( maß.) Fische schlachten und verwerten
Abhaken nach dem Töten
Alle maß. Fische sind Beute
Angeln aus Spass - nein
Drillen ist Schande
Jugendangeln nur mit Einschränkungen=Mitgliederrückgang ( vgl. sprunghafter Anstieg der Mitglieder nach Übergang der Vereine des VDSF  im Jugendberreich zum DAV - AVL )
zunehmende Sanktionen
Nachtangeln auf der Kippe 
dann die Würmer?

wir müssen den Draht zur Basis suchen um eine Doktrin der Verbände zu verhindern

PS auch diese Leute sind nur gewählt!


----------



## akzent (30. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

Grundbeitrag und Meinungsäußerungen- alle hervorragend! Lasst doch jeden nach seiner Fasson selig werden. 
Ich hatte 2008 mal einen offenen Brief vorbereitet, der jedoch nicht zur Abstimmung kam:
Offener Brief an die Präsidien des VDSF und des DAV
Sehr geehrter Herr Präsident Peter Mohnert,
Sehr geehrter Herr Präsident Bernd Mikulin,
Sehr geehrte Präsidenten der Landesverbände,
liebe Angelfreunde in ganz Deutschland!

wir, die Delegierten der Angler Union Jena, möchten Ihnen heute anlässlich unserer Vertreterversammlung unsere Auffassung mitteilen zu den Bemühungen des Zusammenwachsens der beiden, sich historisch auf unterschiedliche Wurzeln berufenden und getrennt entstandenen großen deutschen Anglerdachverbände.

Liebe Präsidenten: 


Macht endlich Schluss mit den Dingen, die uns      Angler künstlich trennen, mit persönlichen Funktionärs-Befindlichkeiten,      die z.T. aus den 1990 ger Jahren stammen. 19 Jahre getrennt sein, ist      genug! 
Entideologisiert den Prozess des      Zusammenwachsens!
Wir brauchen ein Statut, ein Mitgliedsbuch und      eine Beitrags-Marke.
Das Gemeinsame liegt auf der Hand!
Schreibt das Trennende auf und arbeitet das ab,      mit Verantwortlichkeit und Termin! Es braucht da keine Jahre mehr!
Wir brauchen in Bund und Ländern *e i n e*      Stimme, um unsere Interessen für eine effektive und nachhaltige Nutzung      und Schutz der Fauna und Flora der Gewässer zu artikulieren! Dazu bietet      z.B. der Ehrenkodex des DAV beste Anleitung zum Selbstverständnis und zum      Handeln!
Geltende föderalistische Strukturen in der      Gesetzgebung verlangen nach Organisationsstrukturen auf Länderebene: Aber      bitte: Je einen Landesverband! Weg mit der Konkurrenz auf Bundes- und      Landesebene! Auch wenn dadurch der eine oder andere Funktionärsposten      wegfällt! 
Wir brauchen für das Pachten oder den Erwerb      von Gewässern große starke Einheiten, die systematisch nach geeigneten      Gewässern suchen, den fachgerechten Besatz und die Gewässerbewirtschaftung      organisieren und die auch größere Summen stemmen können! Nehmt euch ein      Beispiel am Deutschen Jagdschutzverband und den darin organisierten      Landesjagdverbänden!
Neben den traditionell gewachsenen      Besitzverhältnissen an den Fischereirechten sollte ein breiter Konsens zu      einem gemeinsamen Gewässerverbund oder Gewässerfond, der die Freizügigkeit      des Angelns für alle organisierten Angelfreunde ermöglicht, erzielt      werden.
 
Liebe Angelfreunde in ganz Deutschland,
diskutiert das in euren Vereinen und wenn ihr Ideen, Vorschläge habt, dann gebt sie als Aufträge an eure Funktionäre weiter, um sie in absehbarer Zeit zu erfüllen.
Gerne bieten wir auch unsere aktive Mithilfe an!

Im Auftrage Dr. Frank Andreas.

Namens- und Unterschriftenliste in der Anlage!
  Na ja, alles Geschichte...#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

Guter Ansatz - Chance verpennt bis heute...
Was aber auch wieder nur zeigt, dass alles, was ein bisschen nach Vernunft aussieht, in keinem der jetzigen Verbände eine reelle Chance hat..


----------



## snaps1980 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

...und ich habe wirklich mal gedacht, dass wir angler eine einheit werden können...ja sogar eine politische partei hätte ich mir denken können. aber so wie`s aussieht, wird unser hobby weiterhin von radikalen grünen und von weltfremden fastpensionierten beamten bestimmt.


----------



## gründler (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



snaps1980 schrieb:


> ......ja sogar eine politische partei hätte ich mir denken können.


 

Jeder von uns kann mit ein paar leuten die gleiche Ansichten haben eine Partei gründen.

Würde es in Deutschland eine Angler und Jäger Partei geben,hätte diese bei nur 50% Wahlbeteiligung der Jäger und Angler trotzdem schon ihre 5% und würde in Bundestag ziehen können.

Natürlich müste die Partei klare Ziele verfolgen und sich nicht vom Kurs abbringen lassen.


#h


----------



## daoxxnsepp (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

wobei mit Sicherheit von diesen 50% maximal 5% diese Partei wählen würden....


----------



## gründler (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> wobei mit Sicherheit von diesen 50% maximal 5% diese Partei wählen würden....


 

Wenn du meinst,es gab/gibt regelmässig Umfragen in der Jägerschaft,da du aber sowieso weißt wieviel davon was Wählen,brauch ich ja ein ergebniß aus nicht allzulanger zeit erläutern.

Aber mit deinen 5 von 50 liegste ganz weit daneben.


#h


----------



## Frankia (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



snaps1980 schrieb:


> .ja sogar eine politische partei hätte ich mir denken können.


 

???? #d


----------



## daoxxnsepp (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



gründler schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst,es gab/gibt regelmässig Umfragen in der Jägerschaft,da du aber sowieso weißt wieviel davon was Wählen,brauch ich ja ein ergebniß aus nicht allzulanger zeit erläutern.
> 
> Aber mit deinen 5 von 50 liegste ganz weit daneben.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mit meinen 5% ganz weit daneben liege, dann korrigiere ich mein Einschätzung und gehe runter auf 2,5%.

Dann frag ich mich, warum es so eine Partei noch nicht gibt!?


----------



## snaps1980 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*

ich denke schon, dass eine entsprechende partei zumindst die zweitstimme eines jeden jagt- und angelinteressierten erhalten würde. warum auch nicht? wer im bioladen einkauft und gegen atomstrom ist, der wählt doch auch die grünen?! am beispiel der piraten sieht man doch, dass viele nach einer politischen alternative suchen. also ich würde mein kreuz an der richtigen stelle machen.
... und der ganze vereinssimsalabim würde sich dann auch viel besser sortieren lassen


----------



## Dxxx (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der einfache Weg zu einem einheitlichen Verband*



akzent schrieb:


> Grundbeitrag und Meinungsäußerungen- alle hervorragend! Lasst doch jeden nach seiner Fasson selig werden.
> Ich hatte 2008 mal einen offenen Brief vorbereitet, der jedoch nicht zur Abstimmung kam:
> Offener Brief an die Präsidien des VDSF und des DAV
> Sehr geehrter Herr Präsident Peter Mohnert,
> ...


 
Solltet ihr vielleicht erneuern, ist zumindest nicht verkehrt !!!


----------

